# NTs personality preference exploration test



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Jerick said:


> Hm, maybe the test isn't so bad then.


I admit that the test is imperfect at best, but, despite its inherent bias, it is still less biased and more accurate than many tests I have taken. I think it's effective for its basic purposes, but it shouldn't be taken _too_ far beyond that. Just like any online test, I suppose...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Actual Type - INTP*

*I 76.47%* E 23.53%
*N 56.675* S 43.33%
*T 66.67%* F 33.33%
*P 58.33%* J 41.67%


*Preferred Type - INTP*

*I 69.23%* E 30.77% - _According to this test, I would prefer to be less Introverted_
*N 53.33%* S 46.67% - _According to this test, I would prefer to be less Intuitive_
*T 60.71%* F 39.29% - _According to this test, I would prefer to be less Thinking_
*P 63.64%* J 36.36% - _According to this test, I would prefer to be less Perceiving_

*Looking at these results, I would conclude that I want to be more balanced.*


*Attraction Type - ISTJ*

*I 59.09%* E 40.91% - _According to this test, I prefer Introverts_
*S 50%* N 50% - _According to this test, I prefer someone who is more balanced between S and N_
*T 61.29%* F 38.71% - _According to this test, I prefer Thinker_s
*J 60.71%* P 39.39% - _According to this test, I prefer Judgers_


*Looking at these results, I would conclude that I prefer ITJs, with no real preference between S and N.*


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Actualized type: *ENTP*
(who you are)
Extroverted (*E*) 69.7% Introverted (I) 30.3%
Intuitive (*N*) 57.5% Sensing (S) 42.5%
Thinking (*T*) 55.88% Feeling (F) 44.12%
Perceiving (*P*) 69.23% Judging (J) 30.77%​ 
*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. ​ 

Preferred type: *ENTP*
(who you prefer to be)
Extroverted (*E*) 75.86% Introverted (I) 24.14%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.97% Sensing (S) 41.03%
Thinking (*T*) 57.58% Feeling (F) 42.42%
Perceiving (*P*) 70.97% Judging (J) 29.03%​ 
*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. ​ ​ ​ Attraction type: *ENFP*
(who you are attracted to)

Extroverted (*E*) 64.71% Introverted (I) 35.29%
Intuitive (*N*) 60% Sensing (S) 40%
Feeling (*F*) 56.76% Thinking (T) 43.24%
Perceiving (*P*) 73.08% Judging (J) 26.92%​ 
*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. ​


----------



## Tief Blau (Mar 29, 2010)

Jung Explorer Test

Actualized type: *INTP*
(who you are)​ Introverted (*I*) 74.29% Extroverted (E) 25.71%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.11% Sensing (S) 48.89%
Thinking (*T*) 61.36% Feeling (F) 38.64%
Perceiving (*P*) 67.65% Judging (J) 32.35%

​ *INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. *The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

Preferred type: *ISTP*
(who you prefer to be)​ Introverted (*I*) 72.22% Extroverted (E) 27.78%
Sensing (*S*) 53.06% Intuitive (N) 46.94%
Thinking (*T*) 65.85% Feeling (F) 34.15%
Perceiving (*P*) 55.56% Judging (J) 44.44%

​ 
*ISTP* - "Engineer". Values freedom of action and following interests and impulses. Independent, concise in speech, master of tools. 5.4% of total population. 

*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

Attraction type: *ENTJ*
(who you are attracted to)
​ Extroverted (*E*) 60.61% Introverted (I) 39.39%
Intuitive (*N*) 52.5% Sensing (S) 47.5%
Thinking (*T*) 57.78% Feeling (F) 42.22%
Judging (*J*) 64.71% Perceiving (P) 35.29%

​ *ENTJ* - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population. 
*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

---------------

Aaaaabsolutely no surprises here. One of my very good friends is ISTP, and I we're very similar in almost everything, so I guess that, yeah, I'd like to be more like him since I like how he does things.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

> *Actualized type: INTJ*
> (who you are)
> 
> 
> ...





Apparently, I am me, I want to be me, and I love me. Interesting.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I really like this test and have taken it more than once over time! I'm fairly consistently...

Actual type: *ENTP*
Preferred type: *ENTJ *or *INTJ*
Attraction type: *ENTJ*​


----------



## Mist (Feb 11, 2010)

*My Results*

Actualized type: *INTP*
(who you are)
Introverted (*I*) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Intuitive (*N*) 65.71% Sensing (S) 34.29%
Thinking (*T*) 65% Feeling (F) 35%
Perceiving (*P*) 70.97% Judging (J) 29.03%


Preferred type: *INTP*
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (*I*) 67.74% Extroverted (E) 32.26%
Intuitive (*N*) 62.86% Sensing (S) 37.14%
Thinking (*T*) 69.57% Feeling (F) 30.43%
Perceiving (*P*) 60.61% Judging (J) 39.39%


Attraction type: *ENTP*
(who you are attracted to)
Extroverted (*E*) 52.17% Introverted (I) 47.83%
Intuitive (*N*) 74.19% Sensing (S) 25.81%
Thinking (*T*) 73.33% Feeling (F) 26.67%
Perceiving (*P*) 80% Judging (J) 20%

​


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm going to crash the NT party...



Actualized type: *INTP*
(who you are)

Introverted (*I*) 87.1% Extroverted (E) 12.9%
Intuitive (*N*) 79.41% Sensing (S) 20.59%
Thinking (*T*) 60.71% Feeling (F) 39.29%
Perceiving (*P*) 72.73% Judging (J) 27.27%
​ 

Preferred type: *INFP*
(who you prefer to be)

Introverted (*I*) 62.07% Extroverted (E) 37.93%
Intuitive (*N*) 81.25% Sensing (S) 18.75%
Feeling (*F*) 51.43% Thinking (T) 48.57%
Perceiving (*P*) 52.5% Judging (J) 47.5%
​ 
​ Attraction type: *ENFJ*
(who you are attracted to)

Extroverted (*E*) 66.67% Introverted (I) 33.33%
Intuitive (*N*) 74.29% Sensing (S) 25.71%
Feeling (*F*) 60% Thinking (T) 40%
Judging (*J*) 52.63% Perceiving (P) 47.37% ​


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

*Actualized type: INTJ*
(who you are)
*Introverted (I) 57.89%* Extroverted (E) 42.11%
*Intuitive (N) 56.1%* Sensing (S) 43.9%
*Thinking (T) 63.41% *Feeling (F) 36.59%
*Judging (J) 70.27%* Perceiving (P) 29.73%


*Preferred type: INTJ*
(who you prefer to be)
*Introverted (I) 55%* Extroverted (E) 45%
*Intuitive (N) 52.27%* Sensing (S) 47.73%
*Thinking (T) 62.79%* Feeling (F) 37.21%
*Judging (J) 72.97%* Perceiving (P) 27.03%


*Attraction type: INFJ
*
(who you are attracted to)
*Introverted (I) 51.72%* Extroverted (E) 48.28%
*Intuitive (N) 53.49%* Sensing (S) 46.51%
*Feeling (F) 52.27%* Thinking (T) 47.73%
*Judging (J) 79.31% *Perceiving (P) 20.69%



well.. Thats weird... xD


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

NastyCat said:


> Apparently, I am me, I want to be me, and I love me. Interesting.


LMAO. xD I love your comment xD


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Actualized type: *ENFP*
(who you are)
_ Extroverted (*E*) 76% Introverted (I) 24%
Intuitive (*N*) 71.88% Sensing (S) 28.13%
Feeling (*F*) 79.17% Thinking (T) 20.83%
Perceiving (*P*) 71.43% Judging (J) 28.57%_​ 



Preferred type: *ENFP*
(who you prefer to be)
_ Extroverted (*E*) 74.07% Introverted (I) 25.93%
Intuitive (*N*) 71.88% Sensing (S) 28.13%
Feeling (*F*) 76.92% Thinking (T) 23.08%
Perceiving (*P*) 65.52% Judging (J) 34.48%
_​ 
​ Attraction type: *ENFP*
(who you are attracted to)

_ Extroverted (*E*) 62.07% Introverted (I) 37.93%
Intuitive (*N*) 77.78% Sensing (S) 22.22%
Feeling (*F*) 79.17% Thinking (T) 20.83%
Perceiving (*P*) 60% Judging (J) 40%_​ 


This just makes me feel like a narcissist -_-
Although the attraction type is close to being INFP/INFJ/ENFJ!


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Actualized type: *INTP*
(who you are)
Introverted (*I*) 84.62% Extroverted (E) 15.38%
Intuitive (*N*) 60% Sensing (S) 40%
Thinking (*T*) 65.22% Feeling (F) 34.78%
Perceiving (*P*) 76.92% Judging (J) 23.08%​ 





Preferred type: *INTP*
(who you prefer to be)​ 
Introverted (*I*) 89.29% Extroverted (E) 10.71%

Intuitive (*N*) 53.49% Sensing (S) 46.51%
Thinking (*T*) 58.06% Feeling (F) 41.94%
Perceiving (*P*) 61.29% Judging (J) 38.71%​









Attraction type: *INTP*
(who you are attracted to)​ 

Introverted (*I*) 60.98% Extroverted (E) 39.02%

Intuitive (*N*) 58.54% Sensing (S) 41.46%
Thinking (*T*) 64.1% Feeling (F) 35.9%
Perceiving (*P*) 60.61% Judging (J) 39.39%​





Looks like i loves me :crazy:​


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Took the test again.

Actualized type: *ENTP*
(who you are)
Extroverted (*E*) 70.37% Introverted (I) 29.63%
Intuitive (*N*) 55% Sensing (S) 45%
Thinking (*T*) 54.29% Feeling (F) 45.71%
Perceiving (*P*) 78.57% Judging (J) 21.43%​ 
*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. ​ 

Preferred type: *ENTP*
(who you prefer to be)
Extroverted (*E*) 89.66% Introverted (I) 10.34%
Intuitive (*N*) 59.09% Sensing (S) 40.91%
Thinking (*T*) 54.29% Feeling (F) 45.71%
Perceiving (*P*) 61.76% Judging (J) 38.24%​ 
*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. ​ ​ ​ Attraction type: *ENFP*
(who you are attracted to)

Extroverted (*E*) 68.97% Introverted (I) 31.03%
Intuitive (*N*) 62.86% Sensing (S) 37.14%
Feeling (*F*) 61.9% Thinking (T) 38.1%
Perceiving (*P*) 78.57% Judging (J) 21.43%​ 
*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.

So basically, I wanna be a lot more extroverted, a little more intuitive, and somewhat less perceiving; and I'm attracted to sweet little girls.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm attracted to creative badasses.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Actualized type: *ENTP*
(who you are)
Extroverted (*E*) 52.94% Introverted (I) 47.06%
Intuitive (*N*) 62.5% Sensing (S) 37.5%
Thinking (*T*) 56.25% Feeling (F) 43.75%
Perceiving (*P*) 67.74% Judging (J) 32.26%​ 
*ENTP* - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population. ​ *The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results​ 
Preferred type: *ENFP*
(who you prefer to be)
Extroverted (*E*) 55.88% Introverted (I) 44.12%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.29% Sensing (S) 45.71%
Feeling (*F*) 55.56% Thinking (T) 44.44%
Perceiving (*P*) 70.59% Judging (J) 29.41%​ 
*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. ​ *The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results​ Attraction type: *ENFP*
(who you are attracted to)

Extroverted (*E*) 57.5% Introverted (I) 42.5%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
Feeling (*F*) 51.28% Thinking (T) 48.72%
Perceiving (*P*) 64.52% Judging (J) 35.48%​ 
*ENFP* - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population. ​ *The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results​


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Got bored with the test 20 questions in, didn't finish


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Jung Explorer Test

Actualized type: *INTJ*
(who you are)
Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
Intuitive (*N*) 52.78% Sensing (S) 47.22%
Thinking (*T*) 67.86% Feeling (F) 32.14%
Judging (*J*) 70% Perceiving (P) 30%​ 
*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. ​ 

Preferred type: *ISTJ*
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (*I*) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Sensing (*S*) 54.05% Intuitive (N) 45.95%
Thinking (*T*) 59.38% Feeling (F) 40.63%
Judging (*J*) 75% Perceiving (P) 25%​ 
*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. ​ ​ ​ Attraction type: *INTJ*
(who you are attracted to)

Introverted (*I*) 61.29% Extroverted (E) 38.71%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.84% Sensing (S) 45.16%
Thinking (*T*) 56.25% Feeling (F) 43.75%
Judging (*J*) 54.84% Perceiving (P) 45.16%​ 
*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

-----------------------------------------

I'm a bit surprised by the "I would like to be ISTJ". Probably social pressure or something. Beside knowing what I actually am I dont think I really see what else I would like to be.

I dont really know what I want out of other people so that last one is pretty random (most near middle). By this test I guess I would like to date a borderline introvert with any other function.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

Actualized type: *INTJ*
(who you are)
Introverted (*I*) 82.14% Extroverted (E) 17.86%
Intuitive (*N*) 66.67% Sensing (S) 33.33%
Thinking (*T*) 88.46% Feeling (F) 11.54%
Judging (*J*) 62.5% Perceiving (P) 37.5%​ 
*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. ​ 

Preferred type: *INTJ*
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (*I*) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Intuitive (*N*) 63.89% Sensing (S) 36.11%
Thinking (*T*) 76.19% Feeling (F) 23.81%
Judging (*J*) 68.42% Perceiving (P) 31.58%​ 
*INTJ* - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population. ​ ​ ​ Attraction type: *INTP*
(who you are attracted to)

Introverted (*I*) 80.77% Extroverted (E) 19.23%
Intuitive (*N*) 70.27% Sensing (S) 29.73%
Thinking (*T*) 69.23% Feeling (F) 30.77%
Perceiving (*P*) 59.26% Judging (J) 40.74%​ 
*INTP* - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population. 


<3333 :blushed:


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Actualized type: *INTJ*
(who you are)
Introverted (*I*) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Intuitive (*N*) 52.94% Sensing (S) 47.06%
Thinking (*T*) 81.25% Feeling (F) 18.75%
Judging (*J*) 77.78% Perceiving (P) 22.22%
​ Preferred type: *INTJ*
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (*I*) 71.88% Extroverted (E) 28.13%
Intuitive (*N*) 53.85% Sensing (S) 46.15%
Thinking (*T*) 77.78% Feeling (F) 22.22%
Judging (*J*) 57.14% Perceiving (P) 42.86% 

Attraction type: *INTJ*​ (who you are attracted to)

Introverted (*I*) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Intuitive (*N*) 58.54% Sensing (S) 41.46%
Thinking (*T*) 82.76% Feeling (F) 17.24%
Judging (*J*) 62.07% Perceiving (P) 37.93%​


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> Got bored with the test 20 questions in, didn't finish


some judger you are


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> ​ Attraction type: *ENFP*
> (who you are attracted to)
> 
> _ Extroverted (*E*) 62.07% Introverted (I) 37.93%
> ...


awww no chance fer me :sad:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do they ask the same question four or five times?

Actualized type: ENTJ
(who you are)
Extroverted (E) 66.67% Introverted (I) 33.33%
Intuitive (N) 61.76% Sensing (S) 38.24%
Thinking (T) 60.47% Feeling (F) 39.53%
Judging (J) 57.58% Perceiving (P) 42.42%

ENTJ - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

Preferred type: ENTJ
(who you prefer to be)
Extroverted (E) 83.33% Introverted (I) 16.67%
Intuitive (N) 61.11% Sensing (S) 38.89%
Thinking (T) 58.7% Feeling (F) 41.3%
Judging (J) 67.86% Perceiving (P) 32.14%

ENTJ - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.
Attraction type: ENFJ
(who you are attracted to)
Extroverted (E) 88% Introverted (I) 12%
Intuitive (N) 66.67% Sensing (S) 33.33%
Feeling (F) 55.56% Thinking (T) 44.44%
Judging (J) 56.67% Perceiving (P) 43.33%

ENFJ - "Persuader". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Why do they ask the same question four or five times?


they're seeing if it changes after u've loosened up a bit farther into the test.


----------



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

Actualized Type: ENFP
Preferred Type: ENFP
Attraction Type: ENTP


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

This is strange... ENTJs are a bad match for ENFPs according to the Lovetypes system. But gosh I love NT boys. 

Actualized type: ENFP
(who you are)
Extroverted (E) 90% Introverted (I) 10%
Intuitive (N) 88.46% Sensing (S) 11.54%
Feeling (F) 75% Thinking (T) 25%
Perceiving (P) 84.38% Judging (J) 15.63%

ENFP - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.

Preferred type: ENFJ
(who you prefer to be)
Extroverted (E) 90% Introverted (I) 10%
Intuitive (N) 65.63% Sensing (S) 34.38%
Feeling (F) 59.52% Thinking (T) 40.48%
Judging (J) 79.41% Perceiving (P) 20.59%

ENFJ - "Persuader". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.
Attraction type: ENTJ
(who you are attracted to)
Extroverted (E) 61.76% Introverted (I) 38.24%
Intuitive (N) 55.26% Sensing (S) 44.74%
Thinking (T) 52.78% Feeling (F) 47.22%
Judging (J) 80.77% Perceiving (P) 19.23%

ENTJ - "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

actualized: ENTJ

preferred: ENTP

attraction: ENTJ


----------



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

Actualized type: INTP

Preferred type: ENTJ

Attraction type: ENTP


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

actualised: ENTP/ENTJ (P/J 50-50)
preferred ENTP
attraction ENTJ


----------



## dan4ster (Jul 21, 2009)

Actual: INTP
Preferred: INTJ
Attracted: INTJ

Well, I certainly would like to be more organized, however, I find that extroversion is useful in the world for getting stuff done. Also, I like NF's as well as NT's.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

I've taken this test a few times, and have generally gotten these same results.

*Actualized type: ENTJ*
Extroverted (E) 79.31% Introverted (I) 20.69%
Intuitive (N) 57.89% Sensing (S) 42.11%
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20%
Judging (J) 53.33% Perceiving (P) 46.67%
"Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

*Preferred type: ENTJ*
Extroverted (E) 77.78% Introverted (I) 22.22%
Intuitive (N) 62.16% Sensing (S) 37.84%
Thinking (T) 79.41% Feeling (F) 20.59%
Judging (J) 70% Perceiving (P) 30%
"Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

*Attraction type: INTJ*
Introverted (I) 51.35% Extroverted (E) 48.65%
Intuitive (N) 63.41% Sensing (S) 36.59%
Thinking (T) 77.14% Feeling (F) 22.86%
Judging (J) 69.7% Perceiving (P) 30.3%
"Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

*Actual:* INTP

*Preferred:* ENTP

*Attraction:* ENTP 

I actual predicted these results. I wonder if that biased my answers.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Actualized type: INTJ
Preferred type: ISTP
Attracted to: ENTP


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

nm.. accidental post..


----------



## mamuk (Sep 13, 2009)

actually I think an ENTJ would probably be the best match for me... where to find me one is the question that remains


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Actualized Type: INTP

Preferred Type: INFJ

Attraction Type: ENFP

Wow. This is completely true!!


----------

